# Best Starter Chainsaw for under $300??



## ReggieT (Nov 24, 2012)

Already got chaps and tons of other safety gear....I keep reading reviews on STIHL, Echo, Husqvarna, Jonsered....the more I read the more I am confused!
All I do is bust up 16 -20 inch in diameter rounds 10-12 times per yr and saw up medium sized firewood about 5-10 times a year.

I've never ran a chainsaw...but I'm anxious to get my feet wet...just found some "Black Locust & Osage Orange" right here in Alabama...and I'm gonna load up my P/U till I pass out!:hmm3grin2orange:

I don't do a whole lot with a maul & handsaw but about 3-4months out of year...just tired of hand-sawing big rounds & flailing on away with a maul!(due to auto accident)

My budget is firm @ $300...just need some great feedback on saw type, what size bar and cc...just what would be great for a beginner!:confused2: 
If you could list your top 3 starter saws...Thanks

God Bless You All!

ReggieT


----------



## Fred Wright (Nov 24, 2012)

*Longer ago than I care to remember...*

I started with a $99.00 Homelite from Wally World. It was a working saw and did what I needed it to do. For a year, anyway.

Just me thinkin' here... I'd rather invest in a pro grade saw the first time around than start by buying a saw based on what I could afford. $300.00 won't get you a new pro grade saw.

But it will get you a used pro grade saw. The folks here will advise you. They know their stuff.


----------



## aarolar (Nov 24, 2012)

I definitely advise to go for a used pro grade saw and skip the box store stuff. However with that said we cut for years with 455 Ranchers and moved alot of wood through a wood stove but having ran a pro saw now I couldn't ever go back...


----------



## mitch95100 (Nov 24, 2012)

Check out dolmar good brand. you can pick up a ps 460 for around 320 new and will run with a stihl or husky anyday.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Check the classified ads here. Look for one of nmurphs husqvarna 346xp's. They are pro saws and are a good value at around $300.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 24, 2012)

Fred Wright said:


> I started with a $99.00 Homelite from Wally World. It was a working saw and did what I needed it to do. For a year, anyway.
> 
> Just me thinkin' here... I'd rather invest in a pro grade saw the first time around than start by buying a saw based on what I could afford. $300.00 won't get you a new pro grade saw.
> 
> But it will get you a used pro grade saw. The folks here will advise you. They know their stuff.



Have to agree, I would go with a pro-grade saw also..
I prefer Stihl's and suggest a used MS260 50cc saw with a 16''-18'' B&C..
Great saw to cover your missions..


----------



## flyboy553 (Nov 24, 2012)

Go to the classified section here on this site and look for a good used saw that fits your price range. Considering it is your first saw, I don't think it really matters what color it is, as they all have plusses and minuses. After you have owned one for a while, _then_ you can become a chainsaw snob and go just by color like a lot of us do!:hmm3grin2orange::msp_razz::msp_tongue:

Ted


----------



## iowa (Nov 24, 2012)

Dolmar 420 or 460. Great saw. Pro saw. I love my 420. Light and fast rpms makes for quick work.


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 24, 2012)

Brand new MS 250 is $297 (here in the PNW)


----------



## russhd1997 (Nov 24, 2012)

Poulan Pro 5020, 50cc, 20" bar and a carrying case $199 at Lowes. Also available as a Craftsman saw at Sears. Modified Mark did a thread on this saw last year. It gets good reviews and would make a good starter saw.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 24, 2012)

> I've never ran a chainsaw.



Something in the 50-60cc range should be good.

Stihl 290 Farm Boss (consumer line) or 260 (need to find a used one to get in your price range). Can't complain about the Dolmars if you have a local dealer -- great value. Husky line up I'm not familiar with outside of the one I own, but you won't go wrong either.

Two things I notice on the pro saws v. consumer saws I've run is they're lighter weight for the power and have better oilers. I know there's other stuff going on I can't identify  But you'd be hard pressed to wear out one of the consumer saws, either.

The weight is one of those things you don't necessarily notice until you've been running a heavier saw and then immediately switch to the light one and go, "wow!"


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 24, 2012)

You can pick up a refurbished husky on eBay for around $300, not a bad deal, they are mostly box store returns and basically brand new.


----------



## bentring (Nov 24, 2012)

They don't get a lot of coverage around here but I love my Efco. I bought a 3500 with a 16' bar and chain a couple of months ago for $210 new, (with a 5 year consumer warranty) and after the extras you might not already have like a 2nd chain, gas/jug, 2cycle oil, bar oil, and a cheapo chain sharpener from Northern Tool or similar you would still be within your total budget. It might be a bit small in the power dept at 39cc compared to some already listed but 16 inch chain on a larger powerhouse doesn't cut any deeper. I have no idea how much the other saws use, but I went for just over 20 tanks on 2 gallons of gas and one gallon of bar oil.


----------



## Mac88 (Nov 24, 2012)

I won't even bother mentioning my 15 year old "homeowner" saw or the 20+ cords of firewood I've cut this year. Just sayin'...


----------



## benp (Nov 24, 2012)

My .02. 

If you have a Dolmar dealer, the 510. Great saw for the money and imo, there is nothing that can compare to it quality wise for the price.

If not, keep an eye out on the classifieds here for NMurph's Husky 346 offerings. I would not hesitate one blink buying one of his 346's.


----------



## ss~zoso~ss (Nov 24, 2012)

u can probably get a 18' craftsman or poulan for 100-130 bucks

will probably last you a good long while if you keep it maintained

If you wanna save 150-200 bucks, that's what I'd go with.

We've cut a ton of wood with our 16' Craftsman 38cc


----------



## zogger (Nov 24, 2012)

Two good deals in the classifieds now on the front page (I didn't look past page one, proly a lot more), a poulan 3400 56cc for one hundred clams (deal), or a pro dolmar 7900, for 350$ (real dang good deal) . That's a lotta saw right there, maybe more than you want in power and price, but will cut just about anything you might ever need to cut, too. 

And a poulan 3400 will cut firewood all day long. It doesn't have a chainbrake though, so perhaps you want a chainbrake on a first saw.
They are NICE old school saws, I use mine all the time. A serious favorite. Kinda like a 70's-80s pickup, nothing fancy, just built good and gets it done. I have a truckload heap o saws to pick from and cut with now, turkey day I grabbed a 3400 to have some cutting fun!


With that said, I agree with the post above, nmurph sells refurbed by him husky 346xps. I know In another thread he just got in a pallet load of them to go through. You might could contact him get on his waiting list. He does them here all the time in the 3-325 range. Those are serious pro saws, worth keeping and rebuilding when/if it eventually needs it.

And the poulan pp5020 @200 schlomollians has got to be the most cut for the cheap buck brand new you can get now. Light duty, but 50 ccs means it got enough oopmh to cut some wood, don't push it, take care of it keep it clean and get a good set of extra pro quality chains for it and learn to hand file, you should be set. A sharp chain and tuned correctly, cheap saws will cut wood. 

Oh, and run NON ethanol fuel for your mix! Goto pure-gas.org for lists to find it. Really, I ain't joking, don't put a drop of cheap corn gas in your new machine, the cost savings isn't worth it.

If you don't cut much and can't find real gasoline, use the canned premix stuff you can find, like trufuel. It's quite good fuel and has a two year shelf life. Gas from the pump you are lucky if it lasts a month. Yes, it costs a lot more, but if you aren't cutting that much or very often, just think of it as paying for saw insurance, that it will start and run when you need it. 

If you make your own mix, use a modern quality synthetic type mix oil. I happend to use the echo powerblend mixed a little rich at 40:1, but any of the top brands have good synthetic oil, just pick one. husky/stihl/echo/poulan all make good synthetic mix oil. I was running 50:1 until this summer's just beastly heat wave and I could tell it was getting to the saws, just not running like I thought they should, tried at 40:1, my concerns went away.

For bar oil, I jumped around and dang, I can't see much difference between the expensive stuf and the tractor supply bar oil bought in bulk, several jugs at a time, when they throw it on sale for 7 bucks a gallon. Save 3-4 bucks over the higher priced stuff, that pays for a few new clean sharp files.

And the rules are, new saw and go cut wood..pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## howellhandmade (Nov 24, 2012)

I cut many cords with a box-store Poulan, too, before I knew any better. Still runs fine. Make sure you keep room in your budget for a couple extra chains and files for sharpening. I like the Husqvarna roller guide for filing. Whatever you get, just take care of it and you'll be able to afford a better saw well before you wear it out. Learn to tune, use fresh mix, and keep it clean.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have cut a lot of wood with 5 popular "home owner" saws 1.Husqvarna455 2.Stihl 023 3.Stihl 025 4.Echo CS400 5.Poulan pro 295 All of which do a fine job, yes these are not "pro saws" but there are a lot of homes out there cutting a lot of wood with home owner saws.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 24, 2012)

Many great saws recommended here..
Let us know what you get and how it performs..


----------



## John R (Nov 24, 2012)

You can get a Stihl MS 250 with an 18 inch bar for around $300.00.
I cut a lot of wood with one.
Great little saw.


----------



## ZeroLife (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not as experienced as a lot of the cats on this site, but I would suggest something in the 50cc range, with a 16" or 18" bar. Look into a Stihl FarmBoss(if they still make them. Heard they had stopped.) The farm and ranch line of Stihls will probably suit your needs perfectly. I also have an old MAC 610 that my father has used to heat houses we've had over the years and still runs great. Can pick them up on eBay for under $200. Really most saws in that price range that will be suggested here are going to work well for you. A lot of dudes here cut a lot of wood.


----------



## Arbonaut (Nov 24, 2012)

Yup, 026 Pro Stihl from the classifieds here on AS. I see cherry ones in there all the time for $300. There was one in California and one in Michigan. Cherry, big time. The last thing a guy wants to do on ArboristSite would be to screw a guy on a saw. I don't think it happens.


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 24, 2012)

*Think I've narrowed it down guys*



PEKS said:


> Many great saws recommended here..
> Let us know what you get and how it performs..



Poulan Pro 42cc 2-Cycle 18-in Gas Chain Saw @ Lowes for $169.00 or ECHO 14 in. 30.5 cc Gas Chainsaw @ Homedepot for $199.00
both look like they will accomplish what I need...just doing a tad more research...before I step up to the plate.

I like the 5yr/1yr warranty on the Echo and they seem to have a bit higher rating after devouring a few hundred since last night!:bang:

Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 24, 2012)

ReggieT said:


> Poulan Pro 42cc 2-Cycle 18-in Gas Chain Saw @ Lowes for $169.00 or ECHO 14 in. 30.5 cc Gas Chainsaw @ Homedepot for $199.00
> both look like they will accomplish what I need...just doing a tad more research...before I step up to the plate.
> 
> I like the 5yr/1yr warranty on the Echo and they seem to have a bit higher rating after devouring a few hundred since last night!:bang:
> ...



If you can step up to the CS400 Echo 40cc 18" and light great package I love mine.:msp_smile:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 24, 2012)

Nmurph has a 353 in the classifieds for 3 bills it a great little saw just a little less power than a 346 but can be converted easily.


----------



## CTYank (Nov 25, 2012)

Another good option for the non-pro Husqies: vminnovations (dot) com. Great prices on factory refurbs. Right now, 455R is going for $283 f.o.b. your doorway. Smaller models available.

Got a 455R last year from them. Love it. It cut up huge amounts of Sandy's blowdowns around here, while singing a robust baritone.

Of course, a really sharp chain is mandatory. See Granberg's "File-N-Joint" for a simple, precise, clamp-on file guide. (They do call it a CHAIN-saw, after all.)


----------



## mountainmandan (Nov 25, 2012)

Leave some room in the budget for a couple of spare chains, a spare sprocket, and files, or ways to grind the chains. You need a decently stocked woods tool box, so you can perform minor repairs in the woods. You need a gas can for mix. You need a few wedges, I make mine out of hedge. 

With a chainsaw you are now in the chainsaw sharpening business. Different conditions and personalities will sharpen differently, but I sharpen every tankfull, sometimes every couple of tanks. You will want to be adept at sharpening or you will quickly tire of having to pay someone, and you will not be using your saw efficiently. If you spend the time to learn, you will benefit for the life of your saw.

If you put up a few cords extra this year, you can sell them next year and get that pro saw you always wanted. Or you could buy groceries and electricity with it.

Dan


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd go for a used 50cc saw. I love my husqvarna 350. They can be found in great shape for $200-250. Very light and easy to start. As others said, for an extra benjamin you can have a 346. 

Point is, go gently used and 50cc. Pay a little more now for a good saw that you'll keep. 
Learn to sharpen. Its not that hard with a guide and will save you time and money. I use a file-n-joint after 3-4 hand filings to touch them up. 
Good luck!


----------



## Ductape (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't have any particular brand to steer you toward, but I will agree with the guys that have suggested you get a saw that is about 50cc or larger. I"m afraid you won't be happy with a saw in the 30cc range.

I do agree that you should purchase an extra chain or two, and some basic file guide for sharpening. Chains can dull fast working near the ground. When I started cutting, it didn't take long to get tired of taking my chains to the dealer to sharpen. Bought a file guide and would touch them up a few times myself, and would take them to the saw shop every third or fourth time to have them sharpened. Eventually I got to where having my own chain grinder made alot of sense.


----------



## kodiak (Nov 25, 2012)

John R said:


> You can get a Stihl MS 250 with an 18 inch bar for around $300.00.
> I cut a lot of wood with one.
> Great little saw.



What John said.

Also take into consideration your local service network to ensure the brand you select has local support.


----------



## Uncle John (Nov 25, 2012)

i agree with the folks who suggested buying a used pro saw from an AS member.


----------



## 4seasons (Nov 25, 2012)

*I cant believe noone has mentioned*

Check with your local rental shops for any that they are selling off old rental units. Home Depot sells off the old Makita 6401 sometimes for a steal. I would find a good used saw for around $200 and then buy some extra chain and a file guide. 
My best saw was purchased from my father-in-law. He had a Dolmar 116si that was just too much saw for his needs. While I won't pretend it is the best saw ever built I will say that you won't find a better saw for what I paid. You should check with friends and relatives and see if you could pick up a good saw that they don't need anymore. Never know who has buried treasure in their tool shed.


----------



## Hubjeep (Nov 30, 2012)

benp said:


> If you have a Dolmar dealer, the 510. Great saw for the money and imo, there is nothing that can compare to it quality wise for the price.



$50 over budget, but worth it, I have one.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 30, 2012)

Considering that he said he was a noob to using a saw, I'd go 'safety-conscious' first.

I got my little Husky 235 from Lowes for $200, and it's been a great saw - never had any trouble with it, and it's a good 5 years old. You don't even need a tool to tighten/change the chain.

Once he gets his feet wet, then the CAD will set in and he can have a better idea of what he's looking for in a higher grade saw.


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 30, 2012)

Today I went and looked at three different brands 40 cc saw's all brand new - Poulan; Tanaka and Dolmar

The Poulan started the easiest out of those three and all those had a layer of dust on them LOL

Buy the way the Poulan ($169) was the cheapest Tanaka ($189) and the Dolmar (see pic below) was the most expensive 

Hold on to your hat's boys and girls







If you pm me I'll send you the name of the dealer in Mt Vernon Washington were that pic was taking at


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 30, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Today I went and looked at three different brands 40 cc saw's all brand new - Poulan; Tanaka and Dolmar
> 
> The Poulan started the easiest out of those three and all those had a layer of dust on them LOL
> 
> ...



That saw will have a lot more dust on it by the time he sells it.:censored:


----------



## ZeroLife (Dec 1, 2012)

Go down to your local Stihl dealer and get on the payment plan for a 441CM-Tronic. You'll never need another saw. Until you run a 660. Then you'll need one of those too


----------



## HDRock (Dec 1, 2012)

ReggieT said:


> Poulan Pro 42cc 2-Cycle 18-in Gas Chain Saw @ Lowes for $169.00 or ECHO 14 in. 30.5 cc Gas Chainsaw @ Homedepot for $199.00
> both look like they will accomplish what I need...just doing a tad more research...before I step up to the plate.
> 
> I like the 5yr/1yr warranty on the Echo and they seem to have a bit higher rating after devouring a few hundred since last night!:bang:
> ...



Quote :the poulan pp5020 @200 schlomollians has got to be the most cut for the cheap buck brand new you can get now,
You can get at, tractor supply, Menard's, amazon.
The Poulan pro 5020av is a repackaged husky 450 50cc saw and actually well liked on here.

There is a big difference between a 455 and a home owner box store saw


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 1, 2012)

Hands down a used makita, its a dolmar but blue. Not many normal people know about the dolmars, and less the makita. A great saw that people don't know about, so they go real cheap. Us stihl guys, and the silly husky guy's put our noses up to them. Well not me, I have the 6401. 64 cc's, I think I paid $175 with files and stuff. Something like that. Thread is on here somewhere.


----------



## Vibes (Dec 2, 2012)

Stay away from the box stores unless you know how to turn those screws on the carb, cause no one at Lowes or Home Depot does. Also, if your not used to running saws, go to an *** dealer, and have him show you how to start the saw. That same Echo your looking at can probably be bought for $29 more from a dealer who's gonna give you about $300 worth of good hands on information 

Not being a smartazz, but I've seen lots of people who don't know how to start a saw. I think thats the main problem with most of the box store Poulan and Craftsman machines is people don't know the routine of starting a 2 stroke. Most recoil problems are due to people flooding the saw, and pulling till the engine warms up and fires.

But on another angle. Check out the refurb 445 Huskys. Check with a member here Blood On The Ice. Those are nice little saws and should be well into your price range. Try and get one with the 16 bar, if not get the powerhead only and buy one of the 16 inch Hobby Champ bar and chain setups from Bailey's


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 2, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Hands down a used makita, its a dolmar but blue. Not many normal people know about the dolmars, and less the makita. A great saw that people don't know about, so they go real cheap. Us stihl guys, and the silly husky guy's put our noses up to them. Well not me, I have the 6401. 64 cc's, I think I paid $175 with files and stuff. Something like that. Thread is on here somewhere.



The problem with makita/dolmar is lack of dealers/service. Main reason I have hesitated on buying one.:msp_sad:


----------



## zogger (Dec 2, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> The problem with makita/dolmar is lack of dealers/service. Main reason I have hesitated on buying one.:msp_sad:



Online, for both parts and searching a knowledge base for repair information, is the best 'dealer' out there now unless you need both those things right now this second.

And if you "need" it right now this second, and just can't wait, you actually need a backup functional saw of similar capability.

I learned my lesson on that...


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 2, 2012)

Regardless of what saw you end up with, if you are mechanically inclined and plan on doing your own service and repairs, you will need more info than supplied in the saws "Owner's Manual". Folks on AS can help you find the necessary manuals.


----------



## saxman (Dec 2, 2012)

A good used 026 or MS260 would serve you well


----------



## El Quachito (Dec 2, 2012)

I like to always say that even if you buy a Husqvarna Rancher, do yourself a favor and buy it from a saw shop. When you do that you have somebody who can tune it, fix simple problems, sell you chisel chain and a filing guide or a longer bar. 

The clerk and the box store can ring you up at the register, but thats about the last help you will get if you go that route.

But back to the topic of this thread though. I would say a $200 Poulan is good bet. Never ran one, but it has a solid reputation on this site and it meets your criteria. Take the $100 you will save and buy some basic saw and wood cutting tools/supplies that could otherwise push you over budget. 

Stihl's MS 250 or Husky's 450 Rancher would be two other candidates. I own a 460 Rancher myself.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this is a little late and OP may have already bought saw and loaded truck with wood but... Just in case. 

I loved my 455 Rancher and would run one any day of the week in wood smaller than 20". Have ran a Poulan and Poulan Pro and would take the 455 Rancher over both. Great performing and learning saw.

Read a lot bout the process of felling and bucking. Searches online will lead you to state resource papers that are a little old but will have solid conventional steps for felling, bucking and safety.

Learn to file your chain and if it takes more than 5-6 strokes then check your file and make sure it's not worn out. I didn't get that lesson until recently. Was having to hit the 455 chain about 10 strokes to get it sharp. New file its 3 strokes. Duh.

Watch youtube vidoes of felling. You should be able to tell the ones not to follow. If not then search some of the usernames here and watch some of their videos. 

NEVER, EVER, DO ANYTHING YOUR NOT COMFORTABLE WITH OR FEEL YOU CAN'T SAFELY DO. If you feel you can't do it safely then research it until you feel comfortable, get a very experienced friend to help- they of course are intitled to 1/2 the wood for the day if wanted for their help and maybe some beers afterwards or a wife cooked meal, if you can't do either then find something else to go cut. Just my .02. 

Have fun!


----------



## autoimage (Dec 20, 2012)

+1 on the 346 youre cutting enough and posting on here its only downhill from here, start saving cause you will want a 372 or 440/460 in no time


----------



## wrench191 (Dec 20, 2012)

*HUSQVARNA 235E Gas Chainsaw $128.99 Free Standard Shipping*

Its a good little saw to start with.
Factory renewed to original condition HUSQVARNA 235E Gas Chainsaw 
Husqvarna 14-Inch 34cc Gas Powered Chainsaw (Refurbished)
Your Price
$128.99 Free Standard Shipping


http://www.##################/Produ...h-34cc-Gas-Powered-Chainsaw-Refurbished-.html


----------



## J-Saw (Dec 21, 2012)

Same spot I started...under $300. The Echo CS-400 w 18" bar was very good for me for the last 3 years, and the warranty was great. I still have it (actually 2) but just went bigger to a CS-680. Great warranty on them and have always started right away for me.


----------



## fields_mj (Dec 21, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to read all the replys. In a bit of a hurry. I would buy a good running USED Stihl, Husky, Jred, or Dolmar in the 40~50 cc range. The guys who sell on the AS classified section generally sell pretty decent stuff. I would trust them more than someone from e-bay. I only have personal experience with Stihl saws. From their line up, my first recomendation would be a used 026, next woudl be an 028. The 028 is a bit bigger, and as a newbie you might be better off with the 026. The 026 is a small pro saw as well, which is nice. Third on the list would be an 024. The 024 is the pretisesor to the 026. It's a little weaker, but still a nice running little saw, and easy to learn on in my opinion. It would be good to stick with a brand that you have a local dealer/shop for unless you are pretty good with doing your own repairs. Saws are easy enough to work on so long as you are comfortable doing that kind of thing and have the time and patience to learn.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Dec 21, 2012)

BigDaddyR said:


> Watch youtube vidoes of felling. You should be able to tell the ones not to follow. If not then search some of the usernames here and watch some of their videos.



Yep, like this one :hmm3grin2orange:

The Top 10 Worst Attempts at Cutting Down a Tree - YouTube


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm going on my third year with a Husky 353 etech. I've been nothing but pleased with it since I got it and it would be worth your while to go some extra bucks and check one out. Its light, 3 pulls tops cold. 2 warm at the most, plenty of motor and will take an 18 inch bar. Some here will disagree because it has a cat. converter, but I'm as happy as it gets with it.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 14, 2020)

Who's going to work on it for you???
Buying used, it's not like you're going to mail it back to someone. Even if it's a quality Pro saw it may need adjustments or repair eventually. Who do you have in your area for Outdoor Power or Lawn Care repair? What brands do they offer or are authorized to warantee repair. Some of the generic consumer brands do have repair facilities(dealers) that do warrantee repairs and many more that can just source and service for hire. You can slueth this out on internet. 
Dispite many's views, Non-Pro, "clam shell" engine saws regularly and reliably cut tons of firewood. With proper care, these saws can last long, giving many years of good service.
Feed your saw HIGH QUALITY, FRESH FUEL(non-ethanol).


----------



## olyman (Dec 14, 2020)

stihl023/5 said:


> That saw will have a lot more dust on it by the time he sells it.:censored:


another dead brain


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Wild Thing from da walmart.....it will do what you want it for.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 15, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> I have made a top pick selection review for the best chainsaw under $300 available in the market now. Please check it here https://sawingfacts.com/best-chainsaw-under-300/. If you think you need a review for beginner chainsaw of top picks, let me know your feedback. Thanks.



Seems more like a random collection of saws than anything else. 

What criteria did you use to choose the models you chose?

How much run time do you have on each of those models? Did you buy them at retail or get demo saws from the manufacturer?

How much chainsaw experience do you actually have?


----------



## SamT1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Find a used Stihl 360-361-362 saw. Best saw made within a $300 used budget. Run ethanol free super and Stihl synthetic oil and it will start every time you pick it up.


----------



## cookies (Dec 15, 2020)

look on craigs list and facebook market place up to 100 miles away, i see 700+ dollar saws selling for 100 bucks that could be rebuilt for another 150 and running saws in the 2-300 range but may require investment after use. +1 on the poulan for under 200 that run great but keep extra bulk fuel line on hand since they use that small clear crap that rots every year. most importantly learn safety and how to use the saw, watch this video then watch it again he is super boring but there is so much information it takes more than one viewing to absorb it. 
I still need to get a couple wedges to use cutting rounds like he teaches...


----------



## tla100 (Dec 15, 2020)

8 year old thread guys....


----------



## Marley5 (Dec 17, 2020)

He's picking saws with 14" bars.....I'd look at Dollar tree first.


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 8, 2021)

I know it's an 8 year old thread, but since I commented on it in 2012, I'm taking this chance to update my comment... If you're cutting firewood for camping, or just cleaning up storm damage around the house, go with a battery powered saw from one of the big names in power tools like Dewalt. Letting a gas powered tool sit for long periods of time often ends up costing a lot in maintenance and repairs. Battery powered saws don't have this problem. If you go this route, it's useful to stick to one brand for everything (chain saw, weedeater, leaf blower, cordless drills/saws) because they use common batteries and chargers. One charger and 2 or 3 batteries is enough to power several different tools long enough to get through an entire project. That may not power a chain saw long enough to cut an entire truckload of wood, but it will power the saw long enough to do a lot of clean up work, or cut enough wood for several camp fires*. 

*Some people think you need to burn half a cord in order to have a decent camp fire. Make sure those people supply their own firewood.... 

If you're wanting to cut wood because its a manly hobby, buy one of those older saws and learn how to do the work yourself. It's part of the experience, and its a valuable skill set that will bleed over into other parts of life.  

If you're getting firewood to heat your home all winter (probably not in Alabama), then start off with a used 40-50cc saw from one of the big names as previously mentioned. However, do not, under any circumstances, take your saw to a dealer for service or repair. Find a good 2 cycle mechanic that isn't a dealer. The Stihl shop that my family USED to deal with had a good mechanic and he treated us well. He's been gone for years now. I've been to 4 other Stihl shops on 4 other occasions since then. All 4 times I was told that the saw in question was beyond repair and needed to be replaced. None of the repairs ended up costing me more than $100, with most costing less than $50. The $100 repair was on my 064 on which the lining on the jug had started flaking off and ate the piston. I found a local guy who does race saws for a hobby and he rebuilt it with leftover parts for $50. I gave him a Benjamin instead along with a heart felt thank you. My last experience was with my 036. I couldn't keep it running for more than a minute or two. I just didn't have time to mess with it, so took it to a local Stihl Dealer that was supposed to have a good mechanic. They told me the compression was low, the P&C were worn out, and the saw needed to be replaced. I took it home and checked the compression. It was 150 psi just like it was 6 years earlier when I bought it (used). Put a new plug in it (for the first time), and it's cut 8 cords of hickory since. Lesson to learn here is that the dealers are under a lot of pressure to sell saws in order to make their required quotas, so they aren't usually very interested in fixing very much, and they generally don't pay their mechanics enough to interest someone who actually knows what they are doing. Over the past several years I've spoken with a hand full of good mechanics who USED to be dealers for one brand or another and they all had the same story. They couldn't afford to work on used saws because they would loose their dealership status if they didn't sell enough new saws. I suspect that there are some exceptions out there, but as a general rule, dealerships employ good salesmen, not good mechanics. It's no different than a car dealership. I suspect that the exceptions would be places that deal with logging companies, and/or do custom builds. Those shops will sell enough new saws to loggers to meet their quotas, but they will also do a good job of servicing their customers because the make their living on repeat business. That's all just speculation on my part, but that's the pattern that fits with automobiles.


----------



## cookies (Jan 8, 2021)

There are some excellent mechanics at dealerships but they are getting hosed on everything as time passes, the good ones have figured out how to make 70+ book hours a week and work 40 but everything is going towards remove and replace not remove, find the problem, repair and reinstall. You can not survive turning 30-40 book hrs a week on warranty work at a dealership and is designed to keep the tech swamped on very little pay. Best guess is 8 out of 10 are parts cannons that have 0 idea whats going on unless its a oil change or tire rotation and just follow what they are told to do but one of the two who can diagnose and repair.


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not trying to insult anyone, but I think 8 out of 10 is overly generous. As part of my job, I've worked with and trained dozens, possibly hundreds of mechanics and technicians over the past 20+ years. It shocking many of them aren't smart enough to pour 6!$$ out of their own boot. There was a time when a mechanic was someone who was able to figure out how something worked on his/her own, diagnose the problem, and then correct it. Most of that learning process occurred by learning from their mistakes. Mistakes are no longer acceptable, so everything is dumbed down to the point that a monkey should be able to do it. Do what the book says, nothing more, nothing less. We lost a transmission because the dealership followed the book despite the fact that the service manual clearly stated that the transmission required additional steps for service. That's the quality of work you get today with $120 shop rates. I better stop now. This is a rant that I could go on for weeks, if not months...


----------



## Vibes (Jan 9, 2021)

fields_mj said:


> I know it's an 8 year old thread, but since I commented on it in 2012, I'm taking this chance to update my comment... If you're cutting firewood for camping, or just cleaning up storm damage around the house, go with a battery powered saw from one of the big names in power tools like Dewalt. Letting a gas powered tool sit for long periods of time often ends up costing a lot in maintenance and repairs. Battery powered saws don't have this problem. If you go this route, it's useful to stick to one brand for everything (chain saw, weedeater, leaf blower, cordless drills/saws) because they use common batteries and chargers. One charger and 2 or 3 batteries is enough to power several different tools long enough to get through an entire project. That may not power a chain saw long enough to cut an entire truckload of wood, but it will power the saw long enough to do a lot of clean up work, or cut enough wood for several camp fires*.
> 
> *Some people think you need to burn half a cord in order to have a decent camp fire. Make sure those people supply their own firewood....
> 
> ...


I have an old friend who got injured in a motorcycle accident several years ago. He doesn't think too clearly at times now. He had one of the cleanest 041's you would ever find. He was a chord a year cutter and always takes extra good care of everything. He went out to saw up some firewood and his trusty 041 wouldn't start. He takes it in its original carry case to this newer shop in our area and was told parts aren't available . He exchanged his really nice saw for a spanking brand new 291 Wood Boss at the urging of the shops owner. They gave him $50 on trade for it. It probably needed a spark plug.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 9, 2021)

*I had an 042. Only saw I had for the first ten years (then added an 021 for *wacking* up and scattering brush from tops). Loved it... Not too big, not too small. Probably six cords a year.*


----------



## Marley5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Unfortunately it's not only the service techs, lots of user error, lots. 

When I had my little shop in garage which was just a hobby and I wanted to mainly sharpen chains because had a fulltime job. 

Here's what I ran into time and time again. 
Straight gassed was #1
Ethanol fuel and let it sit was #2
Burning up bar and chain on a dull chain #3.
I went back to drinking.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 10, 2021)

ReggieT said:


> Already got chaps and tons of other safety gear....I keep reading reviews on STIHL, Echo, Husqvarna, Jonsered....the more I read the more I am confused!
> All I do is bust up 16 -20 inch in diameter rounds 10-12 times per yr and saw up medium sized firewood about 5-10 times a year.
> 
> I've never ran a chainsaw...but I'm anxious to get my feet wet...just found some "Black Locust & Osage Orange" right here in Alabama...and I'm gonna load up my P/U till I pass out!:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...


ECHO CS-490, all the way. Pro engine design with solid cases. About the only differences between it and a pro saw is less power, and a plastic sprocket cover instead of a metal one. It looks like echo does this with pretty much everything.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jan 10, 2021)

Vibes said:


> I have an old friend who got injured in a motorcycle accident several years ago. He doesn't think too clearly at times now. He had one of the cleanest 041's you would ever find. He was a chord a year cutter and always takes extra good care of everything. He went out to saw up some firewood and his trusty 041 wouldn't start. He takes it in its original carry case to this newer shop in our area and was told parts aren't available . He exchanged his really nice saw for a spanking brand new 291 Wood Boss at the urging of the shops owner. They gave him $50 on trade for it. It probably needed a spark plug.


Sounds more common than i like, there's alot of shops buying those saws(vintage) and selling them on EBay or craigslist under a techs name. Really criminal! 
Try this,go into that shop and offer the 60.00 for his saw ,they make 10.00 doing absolutely nothing and you can fix the saw and gift it back to your friend. I guarantee you won't be able to buy that saw , because some greedy little dirt bag working there already has it gone.


----------



## fields_mj (Jan 11, 2021)

Marley5 said:


> Unfortunately it's not only the service techs, lots of user error, lots.
> 
> When I had my little shop in garage which was just a hobby and I wanted to mainly sharpen chains because had a fulltime job.
> 
> ...


That's another reason I suggested a battery powered saw.... Not trying to call anyone stupid, but if a person isn't accustomed to running gas powered tools, ignorance can be VERY expensive, and often times very painful... It's AMAZING how many people fall into this category these days. The battery powered stuff ain't cheap, and the batteries don't really last very long for what they cost BUT when you pull the trigger the chain moves every time. If you can pair them with one or two other tools that use the same batteries, it becomes a pretty good option for a tool that doesn't get used often. 

I've heard a lot of complaints about ethanol fuel over the years. I hate the stuff, but knock on wood, I've never had issues on my 2 cycle engines. Most of mine sit in my shop for 6 to 9 months at a time, some for over 2 years and I've never had to replace one of the carbs. My dad is in the same boat. We're both scared to change our ways because there haven't been any issues in +20 years... For my 4 strokes, I treat every tank with Sea Foam unless it's something like the mower where I'm using it every week. The mower gets treated fuel in the fall, but I just run RUG from the pump for most of the season. 

I'm to the point that I'm going to save the next spark plug that I wear out. I'll put it in a running saw and let the dealer diagnose the problem before I considered purchasing anything from them. If they sell me a spark plug, I'll buy a saw from them and tell everyone how great they are. If they tell me my saw is junk, I'll literally tell everyone in the county that they aren't even smart enough to change a spark plug...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jan 11, 2021)

Jonsered 625 20 in bar 225.00 - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Nice running saw 625 with 20 in bar good chain,if interested call 401 seven four three 1285 ask for,Dan



asheville.craigslist.org


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jan 11, 2021)

Chain Saw - tools - by owner - sale


Poulan 3400 chain saw runs great



columbia.craigslist.org


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jan 11, 2021)

Here is some that are good starters in your price range.


----------

